
Audience Engagement – The New Black in Digital Media - yelkarthik
https://www.quintype.com/blog/tech/2018/03/02/audience-engagement---the-new-black-in-digital-media
======
yelkarthik
In the age where content/news sites are struggling to survive. This is story
by an insider who interacts with media houses and his take on how news sites
should embrace the change in media scene and should adopt new engagement
tools, see a bigger picture to build communities, conversations to be future
proof.

------
kp25
Wait, did no one build a product which solves all these issues?

~~~
sharangj
There are a few out there in the market which solves bits and pieces of this
problem but none which solves all. There is one product which is attempts/aims
to solve all those problems which I am working on. Check it out at
www.metype.com

~~~
yelkarthik
Did you yet find a middle ground between subscription and ads because I see
lot of ambiguity around that and even hear ads are dying do you think they
will.

------
yaminipriyaa
nice article

